# Two (2) Infinity 10.1d subs



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

My Ebay auction for two (2) Infinity 10.1d subs. These really are in great condition.

Infinity Perfect 10.1d pair in original box ex cond. jl - eBay (item 170515648953 end time Jul-25-10 19:00:16 PDT)

Feel free to PM me here if you have any questions.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

nice. wish it was for 1 cause I dont need 2


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

By the way, these are the Kappa Perfects.
JAX, you could always buy my two and have the 3rd as a backup!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Been looking for a pair in good shape for a while now but unwilling to pay what they wanted for them new after they quit making them. Hope they fit in the Thunderform I have on the way:blush:


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Been looking for a pair in good shape for a while now but unwilling to pay what they wanted for them new after they quit making them. Hope they fit in the Thunderform I have on the way:blush:


Thanks for the quick payment. I'll try to get them out to you on Monday or Tuesday. I need to find a better box to ship them in. 
I think you will like them if you have plenty of power.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Been looking for a pair in good shape for a while now but unwilling to pay what they wanted for them new after they quit making them. Hope they fit in the Thunderform I have on the way:blush:



if they dont fit I will like to have 1 ..ha ha


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

PPI_GUY said:


> Thanks for the quick payment. I'll try to get them out to you on Monday or Tuesday. I need to find a better box to ship them in.
> I think you will like them if you have plenty of power.


Have a PG x400.1 for the time being. It has never struck me as a "get down to business" amp personally as it seems like something in that design is just well...WEAK. It has treated me well for several years now and don't think you can kill this amp. A buddy of mine had a single svc kappa perfect per my recomendation on a bridged US Acoustics usx2150 (500ish rms since the amp was rated at 12.5 volts iirc). Made that sub sing but he eventually made a tensile lead short out. I'll have to see about doing something about that issue so it doesn't happen to me. I'm considering either keeping it in the Harman family and running a bpx500.1 or doing the big Clarion mono at 4 ohms. Heard that amp on an AE av12 and for lack of better words it was making that sub its *****. If the KP's don't like the 400 I have there's always the RE10's that are only rated for 175 each:laugh:


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Have a PG x400.1 for the time being. It has never struck me as a "get down to business" amp personally as it seems like something in that design is just well...WEAK. It has treated me well for several years now and don't think you can kill this amp. A buddy of mine had a single svc kappa perfect per my recomendation on a bridged US Acoustics usx2150 (500ish rms since the amp was rated at 12.5 volts iirc). Made that sub sing but he eventually made a tensile lead short out. I'll have to see about doing something about that issue so it doesn't happen to me. I'm considering either keeping it in the Harman family and running a bpx500.1 or doing the big Clarion mono at 4 ohms. Heard that amp on an AE av12 and for lack of better words it was making that sub its *****. If the KP's don't like the 400 I have there's always the RE10's that are only rated for 175 each:laugh:



what do you think was weak? I had one and it was fine although I would have rather had the 600.1 seeing how much more power it put out over the 400.1 ....is it just not putting out enough for you ?

I just sold my USX2150 but my buddy is still running the one I got him and it does a great job on my old JBL Power 1022 ....


----------

